# 2011 Outback Factory Rally



## H2oSprayer

I am excited to announce that we are going to be having the Factory Rally again in 2011. The official dates for the rally will be July 1st - 11th. The dates are over two weekends, so feel free to come for part or all of the time. For those that were unable to make it to the 2008 Factory Rally, we had a great time swimming, hiking, meeting "Magellan" as well as all the other Outbackers, the pot luck dinner and the highlight being the tour of the Outback production facility at Keystone. Who would have thought that they put all the stuff inside the camper before they put the walls on? After speaking with Tim at Keystone, it sounds like the best option for the tour of the facility would be to have it occur when they are on their mid summer shut down. That way we will be less likely to be in anyone's way making it a much more enjoyable, laid back type of atmosphere. As of right now, the anticipated tour date is Tuesday July 5th. One of the neat things of the 2008 tour was that we were able to walk through and look at a few of the new models prior to them being released from the factory. As the campground that we stayed at in 2008 was so accommodating, we have decided to head back there again. More information for the campground can be found here --> Eby's Pines Campground. For reservations, please contact Chris at Eby's Pines at 574 848-4583 and let her know you are with the Outback Group. You can call now to put a hold on your site and not have to pay your deposit until after the first of next year. As this will be over the 4th of July weekend, they suggest to call now for your reservation. They will be holding sites 165-173 and 308-316 for us for a few weeks.

*Reservation Cancellation Policy:* We realize that this beginning of planning is more then a year from the event. Should you place a hold on your site now, pay your deposit after the first of the year and need to cancel your reservation, you will only be charged a $10 fee as long as you cancel one week prior to your reservation start date. My suggestion would be, if you are thinking of attending, make your reservation now and see what things look like after the first of the year. If you still think you can make it, place your deposit on your site and if you have to cancel, you will only be out less then the cost of a case of beer. In the past, the campground indicated that they have held special events over the 4th of July weekend such as hosting bands, Karaoke, field games, crafts, bingo, hayrides, and card games such as Euchre and Texas Hold-em. So as you can see, in addition to our several planned activities, there will be a lot going on and it should be a great time. Please let me know if you have and specific questions and I can get them answered as best as I can. Be sure to let us know when you have reserved a site so I can add your name to the list.

*POTLUCK DINNER - Saturday, July 2nd from 5 - 7pm*
Menu:
H2oSprayer - Hamburgers and peanut butter stuffed brownies 
TwoElkhounds - Mini chicken enchiladas and possibly a dessert (to be named later)
JCat67 - Baked beans and deviled eggs

*Planned Activities: *Here is a list of activities that will be provided by the campground:
*July 1-4:** 4th of July:* Evening Entertainment, Horse Shoe Tourney, Texas Hold-em, Golf Cart & Bike Parade.. *
July 4-5-6:* Flea Market extended for Holiday: *The Trading Place
July 5th: *Tour of the Keystone Outback Factory​ *July 8-10**: Kids Carnival Weekend:* Enjoy fun and exciting Carnival Games and a great Clown: *Creative Comedy*​Additionally, as the time gets closer, I'm sure that we will plan a potluck meal or two.









2008 Keystone Outback Factory Tour

*Attendees: *
H2oSprayer - Site 314 from July 1 - 7, 4 people for factory tour
JCat67 - Site 315 From July 1 - ???, 3 people for factory tour
Manny & Mema - Site 313, 2 people for factory tour
5th Time Around - Site 309, *This site is available, please PM 5th Time Around to acquire it from them*
TwoElkhounds - Site 310 from July 3 - 7, 4 people for factory tour
Out4Fun - Site 166 from July 1 - 6, 3 people for factory tour
Stan - Site 311 from July 1 - 7, 2 people for factory tour
Wisconsin-Knight - Site 312, July 2 - 9, 2 people for factory tour


----------



## CdnOutback

Len and Colleen De Viet from Winnipeg, Manitoba are booked.


----------



## H2oSprayer

CdnOutback said:


> Len and Colleen De Viet from Winnipeg, Manitoba are booked.


Sounds good, let me know when you have a site number.


----------



## brownsr4

BrownsR4 is booked, waiting for email with site #


----------



## Manny&Mema

Happy to see factory tour plans moving ahead. Hope all is well with everyone.Mary an I are up for this trip. Called the campground and was told site #313.Sorry we didn't make it to see you guys for Memorial weekend.


----------



## CdnOutback

Site 165 from July 4th to 11th...


----------



## K. Smith

H2oSprayer said:


> After speaking with Tim at Keystone, it sounds like the best option for the tour of the facility would be to have it occur when they are on their mid summer shut down. That way we will be less likely to be in anyone's way making it a much more enjoyable, laid back type of atmosphere.


Tim just doesn't want any of us to find out who "Gilligan" really is...









Is this near Elkhart right? There is an RV museum there that I saw from the highway when I was last up there. I wanted to go, but I was there on business and couldn't drag the rest of my group in there.

Kevin


----------



## H2oSprayer

K. Smith said:


> Is this near Elkhart right? There is an RV museum there that I saw from the highway when I was last up there. I wanted to go, but I was there on business and couldn't drag the rest of my group in there.
> 
> Kevin


Yes, that is correct. But do yourself a favor, don't ask Mike for directions to the museum; that's how he earned the nickname "Magellan".







Are you contemplating making the trip Kevin?


----------



## 5th Time Around

I just reserved a spot. Don't have scout dates that far away so we will play it by ear.


----------



## H2oSprayer

5th Time Around said:


> I just reserved a spot. Don't have scout dates that far away so we will play it by ear.


I've added you to the list and look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## brownsr4

brownsr4 said:


> BrownsR4 is booked, waiting for email with site #


Site is 315 from 7/1-7/8


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Booked for July 3-7, Spot 310.

Going to work in a coaster tour to Cedar Point, Indiana Beach, Holiday World, and King's Island (maybe Kennywood).

Went to the RV museum two years ago, will definitely go back to see that as well.

Should be fun.

DAN


----------



## H2oSprayer

TwoElkhounds said:


> Booked for July 3-7, Spot 310.


I added you to the list Dan. It's starting to shape up to look like a fun group of folks.

I believe that we are going to plan to depart on the 8th and head over to Indiana Dunes State Park for the weekend. If anyone else would be interested in heading over there as well, be sure to let me know so that we can attempt to coordinate reservations in January.


----------



## out4fun

We just booked Eby's Pines site 166 for july 1-6. 
This should be a lot of fun we had a good time at the last one.









I also talked with chris from Eby's Pines and she asked for those that have not yet paid please start to do so.
she will be back in the office after Jan.24

please contact Chris at Eby's Pines at (574)848-4583


----------



## H2oSprayer

out4fun said:


> I also talked with chris from Eby's Pines and she asked for those that have not yet paid please start to do so.
> she will be back in the office after Jan.24


Thanks for the reminder Angelo. Is it spring yet?


----------



## Stan

H2oSprayer said:


> I also talked with chris from Eby's Pines and she asked for those that have not yet paid please start to do so.
> she will be back in the office after Jan.24


Thanks for the reminder Angelo. Is it spring yet?
[/quote]

Just got off the phone with Chris @ Eby's. We're booked, site 311 for July 1 to 7

Stan


----------



## H2oSprayer

Stan said:


> Just got off the phone with Chris @ Eby's. We're booked, site 311 for July 1 to 7
> 
> Stan


Great to hear that you and Deb will be able to make the Rally; I've added you to the list. How about Indiana Dunes the few days before?


----------



## Stan

H2oSprayer said:


> Just got off the phone with Chris @ Eby's. We're booked, site 311 for July 1 to 7
> 
> Stan


Great to hear that you and Deb will be able to make the Rally; I've added you to the list. How about Indiana Dunes the few days before?
[/quote]

That would be good, but we're trying to plan a family (kids & grandkids included) trip to Marco Island FL for June. Don't know if that will happen right now. Perhaps the best bet would be to book Indiana Dunes...can always cancel if needed. Have you booked?


----------



## mike

If i can pull a couple of trades we might be able to make the factory rally. Let me work on it.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I spoke with Chris at Eby's Pines today and she indicated that they would only be able to hold the remaining sites for a few more weeks before she would have to release them for the busy 4th of July weekend. If you are still on the fence about attending, I would suggest reviewing the reservation cancelling policy noted in the first post (or on Eby's Pines website) and make your reservation now, knowing that you can easily cancel it later if things don't work out for you to attend. Keep in mind (Jeff) that Holman RV is only about 5 hours south of Eby's Pines and should you be interested in purchasing a new unit from Holman's (Jeff) this would make for a great shake down trip.


----------



## CdnOutback

Unfortunately we have had to cancel for this year. We have to attend a wedding and will not be able to get there.

Len and Colleen


----------



## H2oSprayer

CdnOutback said:


> Unfortunately we have had to cancel for this year. We have to attend a wedding and will not be able to get there.
> 
> Len and Colleen


Sorry you wont be able to make it, I was looking forward to checking out your 325. Have a fun time at the wedding and hopefully we can meet up some other time.


----------



## brownsr4

How will the potential site closer effect this event? I am going regardless, just wondering if others are going as well. Will effect the plant tour?

I have some connections at Keystone as I am from Elkhart, if I can be of assitance in setting up anything please let me know..


----------



## 5th Time Around

H2oSprayer said:


> Unfortunately we have had to cancel for this year. We have to attend a wedding and will not be able to get there.
> 
> Len and Colleen


Sorry you wont be able to make it, I was looking forward to checking out your 325. Have a fun time at the wedding and hopefully we can meet up some other time.
[/quote]

Chris,

Can you tell us if the Factory Rally will continue?

Jennifer


----------



## nonny

Haven't been on Outbackers in a very long time and just realized it's going down. I should have been checking for this Rally. Chris, do you know if there are still sites remaining? I have a notion I already have a family camping event during this time but I'll check my email and then check back here. I hope you're all well!


----------



## H2oSprayer

5th Time Around said:


> Chris,
> 
> Can you tell us if the Factory Rally will continue?
> 
> Jennifer


Yes, the rally will go on as scheduled. If it looks like Outbackers wont be saved, I'll let everyone know where to turn for info.


----------



## H2oSprayer

brownsr4 said:


> I have some connections at Keystone as I am from Elkhart, if I can be of assitance in setting up anything please let me know..


Thanks for the offer, I'll keep it in mind. I have sent an email to Tim at Keystone and I am awaiting a reply.


----------



## H2oSprayer

nonny said:


> Haven't been on Outbackers in a very long time and just realized it's going down. I should have been checking for this Rally. Chris, do you know if there are still sites remaining? I have a notion I already have a family camping event during this time but I'll check my email and then check back here. I hope you're all well!


Hey Nonny, great to hear from you. It would be great to see you and gang again. You would need to check with the campground to see what availability is like.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I spoke with Tim at Keystone and regardless of the outcome of the website, they are planing on hosting a tour of their Outback production facility for us on July 5th. I need to get a general headcount for the tour. So if you are planning on attending the tour, please let me know how many people you will have.


----------



## rdvholtwood

H2oSprayer said:


> I spoke with Tim at Keystone and regardless of the outcome of the website, they are planing on hosting a tour of their Outback production facility for us on July 5th. I need to get a general headcount for the tour. So if you are planning on attending the tour, please let me know how many people you will have.


This is great news Chris - I am glad you guys can still attend!


----------



## 5th Time Around

How soon do you need the numbers? Our family will be 4 for the tour. I'm just hoping we can afford to come up there. We have even considered leaving the OB home and trying to get a cabin or something.


----------



## H2oSprayer

They just asked to have an idea of how may people would be attending by May.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I updated the list of attendees with Wisconsin-Knight; welcome aboard Rowland. To all of the attendee, if you haven't yet, please be sure to send me a PM with your email address and how many from your party with will be joining the tour of the factory.


----------



## brownsr4

Site available, we are not able make the rally, please contact me if you are interested in assuming my reservation.


----------



## 5th Time Around

Chris, maybe you or others who have been to the area before can give some information about what there is to do there. Is there anything we should see? Any spectacular stops to be made between Florida & IN? We are about to start mapping out our journey.

Thanks, Jennifer


----------



## H2oSprayer

I'm glad to hear that you are still planning on making the trip north. While I don't know of many things to do in the area, I now there is a RV museum that is not far from the campground. If you will be coming up I65, maybe a stop at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway? It sounds like there will many things going on at the campground for the 4th of July weekend. Be sure to check out the Local attractions and Activities pages on Eby's Pines website. I plan to get in contact with the campgrounds soon to see if and when the pavilion will be available to us to plan a potluck dinner.

We are only able to stay until Wednesday the 6th. Is there anyone that is staying longer that would be interested in spearheading plans for the last few days of the rally?

Also; for anyone still wanting to attend but doesn't have a reservation, please see the post above from Brownsr4. They are not going to be able to attend. But prior to canceling their reservation, they are going to hold it for a few more days to see if anyone is interested in taking the site over from them.


----------



## LaydBack

brownsr4 said:


> I'm glad to hear that you are still planning on making the trip north. While I don't know of many things to do in the area, I now there is a RV museum that is not far from the campground. If you will be coming up I65, maybe a stop at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway? It sounds like there will many things going on at the campground for the 4th of July weekend. Be sure to check out the Local attractions and Activities pages on Eby's Pines website. I plan to get in contact with the campgrounds soon to see if and when the pavilion will be available to us to plan a potluck dinner.
> 
> We are only able to stay until Wednesday the 6th. Is there anyone that is staying longer that would be interested in spearheading plans for the last few days of the rally?
> 
> Also; for anyone still wanting to attend but doesn't have a reservation, please see the post above from Brownsr4. They are not going to be able to attend. But prior to canceling their reservation, they are going to hold it for a few more days to see if anyone is interested in taking the site over from them.


I'm pretty sure we can probably take the Brownsr4 spot. I'm not sure if we would make it through to Friday the 8th. I'm checking with DW to see, we might try to. Does anyone know if we can take the reservation minus a day or two at the end, just in case? We would be adding a family of 4 for the tour as well.


----------



## H2oSprayer

srwsr said:


> Does anyone know if we can take the reservation minus a day or two at the end, just in case? We would be adding a family of 4 for the tour as well.


That would be something that you would have to work out with Shane (BrownsR4) and Chris at the campgrounds. But it would be great to have you guys along, so I hope it works out for you.


----------



## LaydBack

H2oSprayer said:


> Does anyone know if we can take the reservation minus a day or two at the end, just in case? We would be adding a family of 4 for the tour as well.


That would be something that you would have to work out with Shane (BrownsR4) and Chris at the campgrounds. But it would be great to have you guys along, so I hope it works out for you.
[/quote]
Thanks, I PM'd him, just waiting to hear back.


----------



## 5th Time Around

Chris,

Sorry man, but we are not going to be able to make it to the Rally. If anyone wants my spot, PM me. I will hold for a few days to cancel to see if anyone would like to take it.

We have so much going on this summer & when I finally mapquested it, I realized it is just too far away both in time and fuel. Hope you all have a great time.

Jennifer


----------



## H2oSprayer

I'm sorry to hear that you guys wont be able to make the trip north this year, but I can totally understand. Please be sure to hold onto the site for a few days as there were a couple different people that were interested in the other site that became available.


----------



## LaydBack

5th Time Around said:


> Chris,
> 
> Sorry man, but we are not going to be able to make it to the Rally. If anyone wants my spot, PM me. I will hold for a few days to cancel to see if anyone would like to take it.
> 
> We have so much going on this summer & when I finally mapquested it, I realized it is just too far away both in time and fuel. Hope you all have a great time.
> 
> Jennifer


Do you have your site # and dates. I wasn't successful in getting the browsr4 spot. I might be interested in yours.


----------



## LaydBack

H2oSprayer said:


> *Attendees: *
> H2oSprayer - Site 314 from July 1 - 7, 4 people for factory tour
> BrownsR4 - Site 315 from July 1 - 8
> Manny & Mema - Site 313, 2 people for factory tour
> 5th Time Around - Site ??, 4 people for factory tour
> TwoElkhounds - Site 310 from July 3 - 7, 4 people for factory tour
> Out4Fun - Site 166 from July 1 - 6, 3 people for factory tour
> Stan - Site 311 from July 1 - 7, 2 people for factory tour
> Wisconsin-Knight - Site 312, July 2 - 9, 2 people for factory tour


Are you going to update the attendees again, or is this all you know of? Also, they offered me a spot away from the group, is there anyone else attending that has a spot away from the group?


----------



## H2oSprayer

As far as I know, the list has been updated as of 11:00am today. If someone has acquired one of the open sites, I have not yet been informed. As far as taking a site elsewhere within the campground; we generally like to do a group campfire each night on a centrally located site. So although you may not be placed with the group, you are more then welcome to come and hang out with us all day and simply yse your site for sleeping.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I received word today that jcat67 will be taking over one of the open sites. We cant wait to see that new unit!!

It's time to start discussing a potluck meal. It sounds like there will be a pavilion available for us to use on Saturday night from 5 to 7pm. That should give everyone a chance to get settled in Friday night or Saturday. So let the planning begin!! Please post what you would like to bring and I will update the 1st post with the menu!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

H2oSprayer said:


> I received word today that jcat67 will be taking over one of the open sites. We cant wait to see that new unit!!


So Jeff, which is it, Moonlight or Truffle?


----------



## jcat67

TwoElkhounds said:


> I received word today that jcat67 will be taking over one of the open sites. We cant wait to see that new unit!!


So Jeff, which is it, Moonlight or Truffle?
[/quote]

Looks like Tim helped pull the switch at the factory and we too will be arriving in the "Moonlight."


----------



## TwoElkhounds

jcat67 said:


> I received word today that jcat67 will be taking over one of the open sites. We cant wait to see that new unit!!


So Jeff, which is it, Moonlight or Truffle?
[/quote]

Looks like Tim helped pull the switch at the factory and we too will be arriving in the "Moonlight."
[/quote]

Great news!! That was a close one!







Bet DW is happy.









DAN


----------



## 5th Time Around

I have a reservation available. PM me if interested. Site 309


----------



## jcat67

I am curious if anyone going to the factory rally would be interested in doing some geocaching? I was thinking about planning it for Sunday morning. I notice there are several within a few miles of the campground. I know Chris and a few others of us cached at the Southeastern Topsail rally a couple of years ago so I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Sure, I'd be in. But Angelo (out4fun) and I found the close ones at the last rally. Were those your keys that were lost or Cliffs? I still can't believe they were found in all of that crap!!


----------



## jcat67

H2oSprayer said:


> Sure, I'd be in. But Angelo (out4fun) and I found the close ones at the last rally. Were those your keys that were lost or Cliffs? I still can't believe they were found in all of that crap!!


I figured since you were happy to tell folks about Mike's nickname, you weren't going to forget that I "misplaced" my keys during our last rally cache hunt....in the middle of the woods.









If you would, pm me with a list of caches that you want to do and I'll download the info.


----------



## 5th Time Around

I have a reservation starting 7/1 on site 309 if anyone wants it. I will release it on Monday if I don't hear anything. Hope you have a great time. Jcat67 - I expect pictures from the rally and tour. See you in August


----------



## TwoElkhounds

5th Time Around said:


> I have a reservation starting 7/1 on site 309 if anyone wants it. I will release it on Monday if I don't hear anything. Hope you have a great time. Jcat67 - I expect pictures from the rally and tour. See you in August


Do they allow pictures in the factory? I would love to get some in process pics of a trailer similar to ours, seems it would come in very helpful when modding. I just assumed they would not allow it.

DAN


----------



## H2oSprayer

We plan to bring hamburgers and peanut butter stuffed brownies to the pot luck. Anyone else coming?


----------



## TwoElkhounds

H2oSprayer said:


> We plan to bring hamburgers and peanut butter stuffed brownies to the pot luck. Anyone else coming?


Of course we will be coming. We will bring mini chicken enchiladas and possibly a dessert (to be named later).

Not too much longer!

DAN


----------



## mike

I really wish we could join u, BUT , The dw is set on going to the north woods of Wi to spend the 4th with her relatives. This may be the first year in a while that we don't make it to any rallies, unless there is one in the fall.


----------



## outbackmac

You guys have a great time. I can promise this for those that have not been to the factory you will love it. not sure but there` was a discount parts place close be sure to ask for location.


----------



## jcat67

mike said:


> I really wish we could join u, BUT , The dw is set on going to the north woods of Wi to spend the 4th with her relatives. This may be the first year in a while that we don't make it to any rallies, unless there is one in the fall.


Mike,

I am sorry we are going to miss you...I will miss you almost as much as I will miss your Pina Coladas.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I updated the menu to include what Dan will be bringing. Anyone else?


----------



## jcat67

H2oSprayer said:


> I updated the menu to include what Dan will be bringing. Anyone else?


Absolutely, I will do baked beans and deviled eggs.







Out of curiosity, how close is the nearest grocery store? (to the rally of course)


----------



## H2oSprayer

Yum....the menu is starting to take shape. If I remember correctly, there are several grocery stores in the town of Bristol which is like 5 miles to the west. I'm sure the campground host would be able to point us in the direction of the best one. They indicated that they will have maps to the best fireworks display in the area for us upon our arrival, just ask for them. We will be comming from a campground that is about an 1 1/2 to the west, and plan to leave from there around noon. Depending on the holiday traffic, we should be getting in around 2ish on Friday. Our trip starts in just over a week and we cant wait!!


----------



## Stan

We were just talking about Pot Luck the other nite. We'll figure something out and post...heading for FL for a week tomorrow
Stan

Update 6/29 We'll be bringing some Potato Salad...and some cold cuts


----------



## jcat67

Stan said:


> We were just talking about Pot Luck the other nite. We'll figure something out and post...heading for FL for a week tomorrow
> Stan


Where are you headed to in Florida? Maybe I could hitch a ride to the rally on your way back.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

Diane and I will be arriving Saturday. We will be happy to contribute to the pot luck dinner. I suggest the rally master put together a list of what has been volunteered to date and we will try to contribute what seems appropriate. Please look us up and remind us, a week from now is a week beyond my retention span.

Rowland


----------



## H2oSprayer

[quote name='Wisconsin-Knight' date='20 June 2011 - 11:03 PM' timestamp='1308629018' post='410809'I suggest the rally master put together a list of what has been volunteered to date and we will try to contribute what seems appropriate. [/quote]

Please take a moment to review the first post. You will be able to locate all of the updated information there.


----------



## jcat67

As I am now officially one week from blastoff on this trip I thought I ask rally folks if there is any "regional" item they would be interested in me bringing. For example, we cannot buy Cheerwine (carbonated beverage drink) in our part of the world, but I always bring some back when I am in the Carolinas. Is there anything in Florida that I could offer to bring rally goers???


----------



## Stan

Jeff

Just catching up now..we're in Orlando with the entire family...kids, and grandkids. Flying home on Saturday...the headin for the Rally on the 1st!

Can't wait to get into the OB for a week...it's been almost 2 yrs since we were camping for an entire week!

Stan

Where are you headed to in Florida? Maybe I could hitch a ride to the rally on your way back.








[/quote]


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

Diane and I have reserved our site for Friday night in addition and hope to arrive Friday afternoon 7/1. God willing and the creeks don't rise. I have an extra propane cover by the way. It is triangular shaped Outback style. I wonder if there is any interest in it.

Rowland


----------



## H2oSprayer

Is that the older white 2 piece cover or the newer tan one? If its the 2 piece one, I may be interested. For anyone that will be arriving on Friday, it looks like we will be planning a trip to Das Essenhaus for dinner; probably around 6ish. Let me know if you would be interested in joining us.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

It's the older white two piece cover. I'll bring it along.

Rowland


----------



## jcat67

Surprised to be the first one to post....post-rally. I would like to thank Chris for setting up this rally and keeping us going while we were there. It was great to turn virtual friendships into the real thing. The factory tour was great, and it was neat to see how things operate. Fortunately the factory was shut down, so we didn't need to try and find out who Gilligan was out of the 150 employees that work in the plant.

Loved the weather, the 58 degree mornings were a nice relief from the Florida heat. The Amish country is beautiful and reminds me of the slower days of old.

The 18 hour drive each way was long and fortunately uneventful, but was worth every second as I look at the incredible memories my 8 year old daughter will have from the trip.

To Chris and the other Outbackers that made the rally....thank you for the memories.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I'm glad to hear that you made it home safely, Jeff. We also had a great time putting faces with the names that we see just about everyday on these pages.

A big thanks to the staff that Tim has assembled around him in the Outback Division of Keystone. Even in Tim's absence, the tour went off perfectly; and the lunch that was provided after the tour was wonderful. It was great to just sit there and chat with the "guys of Outback" at lunch. Who knows Jeff, maybe the next version of the 301BQ and the 312BH will have those changes that we suggested, just in time for our upgrade







.

There was one person out of the group that didn't much care for the tour. His reason....the tour was going to cost him thousands!! It was great to see the 2 rally attendees that purchased a new unit within the week prior to the rally, both had a Outback before their new upgrade. I believe that says a lot about the Outback product.


----------



## CdnOutback

Does anyone have some pictures? That would make me feel even worse to have had to cancel....


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Another thank you for Chris!! It was great to meet a whole new crop of Outbackers from all over the East Coast and the Mid West. We also enjoyed touring around the local area and sitting around the campfire every night. I think even my daughter might have had fun, though she would never admit it!!









The factory tour was great. Pretty amazing how they push out up to 24 Outbacks a day out of that small building!! I was also amazed at how the units are basically hand made, very little automation. Like our guide said, "The good news is that it is real easy to get into the RV manufacturing business, the bad news is it is just as easy to get out of the RV manufacturing business".

I got some good info on my new trailer construction, where the studs are and how the whole thing is put together. I also got a drawing showing where the standouts are located to mount a ladder on the rear of the trailer as well as the part number of the recommended ladder. This will be one of the first Mods.

I was a little disappointed that we didn't get to see any new prototype designs or floorplans. Seems they keep this pretty close to the vest. We did hear a rumor on a new Sydney 5th Wheel bunkhouse in the works, but no details other than it will be heavy. All you folks with a dually may want to wait before you buy that new fifth wheel bunkhouse.









It was a great time and highly recommended.

Thanks again Chris, you did a great job!









DAN


----------



## Stan

Chris, thanks for all your effort on this rally...it was outstanding, and we had a GREAT time seeing your family again and the others who were there as well.

Like the others have said, we got a great reception from the folks at Keystone...and it was impressive as Dan said to see that virtually every OB is handmade!

The only downside is that my DW fell in love with the 298RE's on the line...

Thanks for your time, energy and effort and we look forward to seeing you all again.

Hope everyone got home safe and sound

Stan


----------



## Stan

CdnOutback said:


> Does anyone have some pictures? That would make me feel even worse to have had to cancel....


Think Chris has all the pictures


----------



## H2oSprayer

Stan said:


> Does anyone have some pictures? That would make me feel even worse to have had to cancel....


Think Chris has all the pictures
[/quote]

I do have many photos. However, my camera is at home and I am at work for the next...well....33 hours. I'll try to either get the camera delivered to me or try to get the photos up on Sunday.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Stan said:


> The only downside is that my DW fell in love with the 298RE's on the line...
> 
> Stan


So why is this a downside?!!!










Just buy it Stan, give in, your wife deserves it!







I had the exact same experience a few weeks ago when my DW saw the 301BQ. I knew there was no fighting it.

Of course, I didn't have to replace a "pink" truck as well ......









DAN


----------



## Manny&Mema

Manny and I want to thank you all for the warm welcome. What a great time we had...even Skyla with her two broken arms had FUN. The factory tour was very interesting and got our heads spinning (250RS). Between the beautiful Amish countryside, the fireworks, the flea market and all the great campfire comrodary, we managed to forget about everything else and just have a wonderful time. It was so nice to get to know each of you better and make new Outbacker friends. We look forward to many more adventure with all of you.


----------



## Stan

TwoElkhounds said:


> The only downside is that my DW fell in love with the 298RE's on the line...
> 
> Stan


So why is this a downside?!!!









Just buy it Stan, give in, your wife deserves it!







I had the exact same experience a few weeks ago when my DW saw the 301BQ. I knew there was no fighting it.

Of course, I didn't have to replace a "pink" truck as well ......









DAN
[/quote]

No Trashing the pink truck!! she hauls very well!


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

Glad everyone got home safely! We hope you all enjoyed the rally as much as we did. Instead of going all the way back to Rt. 39 on Rt. 80, we took 294 around Chicago and then 94 up through Milwaukee. We breezed right home. Southbound traffic was at a standstill through Milwaukee because of Summer Fest. I found out since I got home the Mountaineer we have is really rated for 7,000 lbs towing with its towing package. We did 65 mph all the way home with it!

We want to thank Cris for his leadership and arranging the factory tour which we enjoyed very much. It was great meeting Stan, Dan, Mandy, Jeff, Cris and Angelo and their families. Two Elkhounds, H2Osprayer will have new meaning on the forum. The potluck supper went great!

Diane was really clobbered by the heat and found it difficult to leave the air conditioning. Since she is still working, she really needed the rest. Hopefully next time she will be dancing on the tables! She enjoyed camping and really likes the trailer we have, except she missed the dish sprayer for rinsing dishes. She now has one, I got one at Menards and "Tee'd" into the hot water line.

We blew a circuit breaker and Stan informed us that if we were running the A/C and the electric water heater, we could not expect to turn on an appliance. I am now in the process of putting in a switch that will let me switch the water heater to an outside cord under the LP canopy. I will plug the water heater into a 20 amp outlet or 50 amp outlet with adapters. (Yes, I will fuse this input line.) I will now have 50 amps available just like the big boys in their mobile homes built on a bus chassis.

That just leaves venting the range outside and I think my modifications will be complete. I have made reservations for Holiday Cove, near Tampa for Jan. 15-Feb. 15. Anastasia Park for Feb. 15-Feb. 30th. We then plan to park in Jeff's driveway until the ice goes out on Green Lake. (Don't tell him, we want to see the look on his face when we surprise him!)

Rowland


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

We are looking for suggestions of where to stay in the Florida panhandle. I think I heard someone mention Topsail state park. Is that a good place. Has anyone any suggestions?

Rowland


----------

